# Hobbies?



## Exception Collection (Jul 10, 2011)

What kinds of hobbies do most of you enjoy?

Personally, I like games. Computer games (MMORPG, strategy, FPS, simulation), console games (RPG, action games, puzzle games), board games (complex/unusual ones, like "Tales of the Arabian Nights" or "Orcs at the Gates"), pencil/paper RPG (D&amp;D), and card games. Sites like this one, books (generally about 50-60 per year - mostly rereads though), movies &amp; TV fill out what little there is of the rest of my downtime.


----------



## Supe (Jul 10, 2011)

Home A/V and drag racing occupy most of my free time. Yard work takes up most of the rest, though I really enjoy getting out to the shooting range when I get the chance.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 10, 2011)

I have an 18 month old kid. If I had any free time, I'd be sleeping.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2011)

Scuba when I get the time

Boating, wakeboarding, girls fastpitch softball with my daughter and boy scouts with my 2 boys...

also providing this free service to you all!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

I like travelling to different places and meeting different people.

JR


----------



## maryannette (Jul 11, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> also providing this free service to you all!!


Thanks, Road Guy.

My husband and I enjoy home construction/improvement projects. In the past, we did a lot of mission work (disaster relief) and will go back to that when home projects are done. I enjoy reading, too. Got a Kindle a couple of months ago and really like it.


----------



## humner (Jul 11, 2011)

Pen &amp; Pencil, Battletech strategy board game, Settlers of Catan, Axis and Allies, some warhammer, Munchkin, Kobolds and one computer game, Civ 2


----------



## humner (Jul 11, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> What kinds of hobbies do most of you enjoy?
> Personally, I like games. Computer games (MMORPG, strategy, FPS, simulation), console games (RPG, action games, puzzle games), board games (complex/unusual ones, like "Tales of the Arabian Nights" or "Orcs at the Gates"), pencil/paper RPG (D&amp;D), and card games. Sites like this one, books (generally about 50-60 per year - mostly rereads though), movies &amp; TV fill out what little there is of the rest of my downtime.


Have not seen Tales of the Arabian Nights or Orcs at the Gates. Please tell me you have not gone over to the dark side of D&amp;D 4.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 11, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> also providing this free service to you all!!


That's a great hobby!! Thanks!

Like MS, I've got a soon to be 2 year old and Mrs. Ble is getting ready to pop with mini-ble2 right now, so my hobbies focus around my family. Pretty much they are just hanging out at the pool with mini-ble, traveling whenever we can, and just spending time with the family.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 11, 2011)

humner said:


> Please tell me you have not gone over to the dark side of D&amp;D 4.


There's a *D&amp;D 4*?!?!?! :burgerking:


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 11, 2011)

Not getting blowed up....

Here in a few weeks it's going to be working around the house mostly since we moved in right before I left and haven't had a chance to do much yet.


----------



## MGX (Jul 11, 2011)

pinball / video arcades


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 11, 2011)

running &amp; drinking, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 11, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> running &amp; drinking, not necessarily in that order.


hobby (noun) - an activity or interest pursued for pleasure or relaxation

Damn, I guess drinking is a hobby of mine too!! :40oz:


----------



## Peele1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I have an 18 month old kid. If I had any free time, I'd be sleeping.






Ble_PE said:


> Like MS, I've got a soon to be 2 year old and Mrs. Ble is getting ready to pop with mini-ble2 right now, so my hobbies focus around my family. Pretty much they are just hanging out at the pool with mini-ble, traveling whenever we can, and just spending time with the family.


I studied for the PE (passed) and I have a 2 year old, so one hour of tv and a little internet, and that's it. We go to the pool when we can.

I played Dungeons and Dragons Online for a while, then got too busy, and the game got too complex with guilds and crafting, so I haven't played much.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 11, 2011)

I like to ride bikes, ski, and a forced hobby of house chores. I also really like to cook, and occasionally homebrew.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 11, 2011)

humner said:


> Karen S. P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > What kinds of hobbies do most of you enjoy?
> ...


Nope. Haven't touched it, aside from looking over a friend's copy. Far too MMORPG-like for my tastes. I don't even have much of a 3.5 collection, and barely more of a 3.0. Most of my stuff is from Second Edition. Of the three, 3.5 is probably my favorite - though in honesty I haven't played D&amp;D in at least 8 months; I just don't have the time to try to write adventures/outlines for an epic series of adventures, coordinate with friends, and have it all fall through at the last minute like it did the last time I tried.


----------



## civengPE (Jul 11, 2011)

Building airplanes. I am currently building an RV-10, a 4 place experimental.

http://www.vansaircraft.com/public/rv-10int.htm

It takes up all of my spare time and money, so that is the only hobby I have at the moment.


----------



## mizzoueng (Jul 11, 2011)

Homebrewing, and then drinking said homebrews.

I have a 2 year old, so my hobbies include playing Thomas, Lightning McQueen, Duplos, and watching Disney and PBS.

When I have enough fun money set aside, I am either getting a new Xbox 360 or a PS3.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 11, 2011)

Kayaking!!!!!!!!!!

Used to play softball but was thrown out of the team after a surgery. The team members were concerned about me dying on the field one day. Guess I was a distraction.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 11, 2011)

MGX said:


> pinball / video arcades


REAL pinball? I used to love to play. Long time ago.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2011)

cooking, kids, and occasionally running (soon to be more though, since I signed up for that race)...

and classic cars when we have the $$$($$$)


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have an 11-month old, so not much time or money for hobbies... but when I did......

building/fixing PCs... I still find some time to fix other people's PCs every now and then... I have a few regulars that can't seem to figure out how to stay off the bad pr0n sites lol

games (PC and console)... typically strategy, a little RPG, and puzzle... I hate FPS games, but 3rd person slash and dash are fine, Prince of Persia, Diablo, etc... Big fan of the Sid Meiers and Chris Sawyers of the world... Civilization and the Roller Coaster Tycoon/Transportation/Locomotion games pretty much killed my social life growing up... Mrs OSU likes to watch some games, I just finished Fable 3 a few weeks ago, she enjoyed watching that, and the LEGO Indy I &amp; II, Star Wars, Harry Potter games... She wasn't too impressed with Portal... I've been thinking about getting Portal 2...

games (board)... Monopoly and Risk (LOTR or the anniversary ed.) are about it... haven't played either for a looong time, 5 or 6 years...

and model trains... No layout, except under the xmas tree, but a crapton of B&amp;O related engines and rolling stock... I used to keep up with everything, but I have about 5 minutes of clear thinking at the end of the day, and it usually revolves around figuring out how to get more sleep....


----------



## MGX (Jul 11, 2011)

Merrimac said:


> MGX said:
> 
> 
> > pinball / video arcades
> ...


Real pinball. There are a few auctions a year in Texas and Kansas City for amusement machines. There is a small community of people who love them and many are for sale since Oklahoma recently tripled the tax for coin operated machines (aimed at keeping kids from drinking soda). Operators don't want to pay the tax so they remove the machines from location. They can be expensive and require maintenance along with repairs etc but if you have moderate mechanical aptitude and basic soldering skills that is enough.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 11, 2011)

Like I said, it was a long time ago, but I really used to play alot when I was in college. There were always 2 or 3 machines in the dorm lobby. I could bump the machine and get the ball to move without tilting. I could beat everybody except one guy who I never could beat.


----------



## FF8256 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm in the has-an-almost 2year-old-club, so don't have much time for it... but when there is free time- mtn biking, kayaking, rock climbing. I still make time for a little reading though. oh and drinking if that does in fact qualify as a hobby.


----------



## picusld (Jul 11, 2011)

canning, trading stocks/options and playin cards

though I haven't been out to play in a while...


----------



## momech (Jul 11, 2011)

Coaching/playing sports with my son, mostly baseball. Trying to get back into shape running. Traveling to MLB stadiums around the country. So far I've been to: Royals, Cardinals, White Sox, Cubs, Rockies, Rangers, Astros, Padres, Angels, Dodgers, A's, (Devil, at the time) Rays, Marlins, Braves, Twins, Indians, Tigers, Red Sox...I think that's it. I'm hoping to hit Reds next month.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Lately it's been drinking at the beach. Is that considered a hobby?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 11, 2011)

NCcarguy said:


> Lately it's been drinking at the beach. Is that considered a hobby?


Show off. You should be banned. B)


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ I'm planning on continuing my new hobby this weekend too.


----------



## mizzoueng (Jul 11, 2011)

MGX said:


> Merrimac said:
> 
> 
> > MGX said:
> ...


There are a couple pinball arcades here in the St Louis area, usually a really big hit. The local beer club meets there once a year for pinball and beers. Its a BYO place, they have nothing but the machines, so there is a small corner where you put the coolers.

I got a pinball machine at my folks from the mid-70's. Needs a lot of work, but still turns on and most of the bumpers still operate.

http://www.ipdb.org/machine.cgi?gid=2156


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ever since mini-Kevo came into this world my hobby is napping.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 11, 2011)

Woodworking, softball, poker, going to the park with the kiddos. Not much time to do anything else with the two kids (6 &amp; 4yrs).


----------



## csb (Jul 11, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> Ever since mini-Kevo came into this world my hobby is napping.....


That was my hobby before I had kids too.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 11, 2011)

NCcarguy said:


> Lately it's been drinking at the beach. Is that considered a hobby?


Bastard!! ldman:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 11, 2011)

wrenching on my vehicles (more for the upgrades than true repairs); welding; hunting; fishing; canoeing; ham radio; camping; target shooting (gun &amp; bow); general construction; some computer games when I have free time


----------



## humner (Jul 11, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> humner said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me you have not gone over to the dark side of D&amp;D 4.
> ...


there was even a partial series of 2.5 where attribute scores were broken down in two


----------



## humner (Jul 11, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> humner said:
> 
> 
> > Karen S. P.E. said:
> ...


I have about 84 rule books revolving around version 3 and 3.5 , the new version of 3.5 is called Pathfinder. Maybe you should look up some gaming conventions, you can find some body else to run the mods


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad some of you guys mentioned softball...that's another one, although I haven't been able to play in a couple years now. Not many ball parks here. We usually do sand volleyball instead so I guess that's one of my new hobbies.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 12, 2011)

I actually would think it would be fun to play softball again!!! I still think I have it (Who doesn't as they grow older?).

Although it would cut into my other hobby some, so maybe I'll just stick with what I have... :beerchug:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I have an 18 month old kid. If I had any free time, I'd be sleeping.





Ble_PE said:


> Like MS, I've got a soon to be 2 year old and Mrs. Ble is getting ready to pop with mini-ble2 right now, so my hobbies focus around my family.





Peele1 said:


> I studied for the PE (passed) and I have a 2 year old, so one hour of tv and a little internet, and that's it.





OSUguy98 said:


> I have an 11-month old, so not much time or money for hobbies...





FF8256 said:


> I'm in the has-an-almost 2year-old-club, so don't have much time for it...





kevo_55 said:


> Ever since mini-Kevo came into this world my hobby is napping.....





Dexman PE said:


> Not much time to do anything else with the two kids (6 &amp; 4yrs).


Well I certainly see the trend here. Might have to submit this as "exhibit A" to the wife who has been pushing the kids issue. Certainly seems like a lot of "fun". :screwloose:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a 3.5 year old. She rides bikes with me (often in the Burley trailer, but still).


----------



## willsee (Jul 12, 2011)

Note to self

Don't have kids


----------



## goodal (Jul 12, 2011)

Kids are awesome but a total life changing experience. I think it was Bill Cosby that said "Kids make you grow old before they keep you young."

My hobbies include weight lifting, playing baseball with the kids, playing PS3 with the kids and keeping the yard as pretty as I can. Not much in the way of excitement, but its a pretty good life.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2011)

willsee said:


> Note to selfDon't have kids


lusone:


----------



## envirotex (Jul 12, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> Well I certainly see the trend here. Might have to submit this as "exhibit A" to the wife who has been pushing the kids issue. Certainly seems like a lot of "fun". :screwloose:


It actually gets worse the older they get...I keep waiting for when I have more time because the kids are "older." It's pretty fun though...the perfect excuse to go ahead and ride the water coaster, or go fishing, or pass the football, or fill in the hobby...except maybe the drinking one...


----------



## djsarata (Jul 15, 2011)

I have 3 kids (ages 2,3, and 6) and somehow I try to study and pass exams... I had no problems until the new SE exam. They certainly take up alot of time but its things that I enjoy doing anyway. We go to parks, small hikes, and other family stuff.

When I do have some time I play Guild Wars for the PC, and whatever flavor of the month game for the Wii with my kids (mostly the older one).

I have recently started taking Wing Chun martial arts lessons. I need to take control of my health and the lessons create a good foundation for getting back into shape. I also like the idea of being able to defend myself if I need to.

After all that is done... I drink beer... which is not often. And no I don't get much sleep. I'm more of a napper.


----------



## pbrme (Jul 27, 2011)

No kids yet, waiting for the future wife to graduate with her FNP. Since passing the PE this year, I have more time to: mtn/road bike, hiking, camping, climbing, and guitar noodling. I also snowboard, tinker (In the process of a step thru yoshi costume w/ semi-animitronics), build and fix stuff home projects and such. Bought a house last year, and have my first garage which I need to finish off w/ ceiling.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 27, 2011)

I have not had a break from class since Labor Day of last year, and after a few days, it is killing me. My wife is busy with various things, and I'm punchy, but don't have time to start a new lifelong hobby since I start back up again at Labor Day.

But she had a good suggestion. When I was a teenager, my old man and I used to build model rockets and shoot them off over at the school ballfields. I came across a lot of the launch equipment when I cleaned out his stuff after he died. I kept it because it was great fun. So she said why don't you order a kit that will take some time to put together, then when I'm done let's launch it. It was a really good idea I thought. So I'm gonna order one this weekend and start putting it together.


----------



## Supe (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice! I shot a few off with Junior, but unfortunately, the nose cone and parachute are still hanging from a tree in Shelby, NC. I'm reluctant to buy another, only because I don't know where to find a field around here big enough to warrant it. The old one was a huge empty corn field about a 45 second walk from my front door.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 27, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> I have not had a break from class since Labor Day of last year, and after a few days, it is killing me. My wife is busy with various things, and I'm punchy, but don't have time to start a new lifelong hobby since I start back up again at Labor Day.
> But she had a good suggestion. When I was a teenager, my old man and I used to build model rockets and shoot them off over at the school ballfields. I came across a lot of the launch equipment when I cleaned out his stuff after he died. I kept it because it was great fun. So she said why don't you order a kit that will take some time to put together, then when I'm done let's launch it. It was a really good idea I thought. So I'm gonna order one this weekend and start putting it together.


I might have one or two that you can have. I used build some woth the kids and now, they are too old/too busy to care anymore.

If I remember I'll look tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a couple for you VT...There...here you go...

Atlantis...







Endeavour...






NASA will not them anymore so you can have fun.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 27, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > I have not had a break from class since Labor Day of last year, and after a few days, it is killing me. My wife is busy with various things, and I'm punchy, but don't have time to start a new lifelong hobby since I start back up again at Labor Day.
> ...


That'd be sweet, thanks!


----------



## Supe (Jul 27, 2011)

Just remember - it's not a model rocket unless it uses an Estes C engine or larger


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm a fan of double D's myself...


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2011)

So we've heard (but have yet to see!)


----------



## humner (Jul 28, 2011)

Supe said:


> Just remember - it's not a model rocket unless it uses an Estes C engine or larger


don't forget about the old Century company too that competed with Estes.


----------



## humner (Jul 28, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


If you really want to get back into it, I have an old publication put out by the department of defense on how to build your own rocket engines, even how to machine engine nozzels. Scary thing, back in the 60's it was geared towards the kids.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 28, 2011)

I used to have an Estes rocket with a camera in it, but it got hung up on a pine tree before the film was developed. Then I got two or thee small ones. I guess I was into it maybe six months. Launch pad and two rockets are still down in the basement.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not looking to be a fan for life, just something to pass the time until class starts again this fall.


----------



## depolarization (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm a homebrewer here. Haven't gone all-grain yet, but I'm enjoying the hobby and teaching others.

I think my wife likes this hobby better than my Fantasy/Sci-Fi Paper-n-Pencil Roleplaying and Magic:The Gathering stuff I used to do. I still get out and play that stuff with friends about once a month and of course the occasional video game.

I don't consider working around the house or cooking a hobby, but people seem to like what I do. I used to be really into electronic music, but that's a lot of work and money so I've dropped the hobby in favor of a family &amp; mortgage.

I used to make model rockets when I was a kid. I think my dad enjoyed it more than I did as I hated cutting out things from balsa wood at that age with an exacto knife. The D-engines were cool. When I got to my teens I secretly made a shoulder mounted pipe-bazooka with the large engines and small projectiles for target practice. Only got a few shots off, but it gave me respect for fins and non-laminar air flow.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 28, 2011)

I used to be a pretty avid homebrew until a health condition came along that limits me to a beer now and then. I loved all grain, you really are doing it from scratch.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 28, 2011)

VT: had some unexpected stuff come up. not sure I'll have time to look for any kits but I'll try.


----------



## CbusPaul (Jul 28, 2011)

How long does an all-grain batch take to brew? I can do an extract in shy of 3 hours including sanitization and post brew clean-up. I would like to try all-grain but not sure I want to spend all day brewing.


----------



## depolarization (Jul 28, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> How long does an all-grain batch take to brew? I can do an extract in shy of 3 hours including sanitization and post brew clean-up. I would like to try all-grain but not sure I want to spend all day brewing.


Judging from how long it takes me to do a partial mash, I'd say an all-grain brew would take *5-hours* from set-up to take down. What's stopping me is the brew kettle &amp; burner I want to make the full boil possible. It's going to run me over $350. www.homebrewtalk.com is probably the best resource for further inquiry I've found (and get ready for 20,000 different opinions as well).

VTEnviro...if you got equipment to sell...(I think every environmental engineer homebrews).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 28, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> VT: had some unexpected stuff come up. not sure I'll have time to look for any kits but I'll try.


No worries, hope everything is ok.



CbusPaul said:


> How long does an all-grain batch take to brew? I can do an extract in shy of 3 hours including sanitization and post brew clean-up. I would like to try all-grain but not sure I want to spend all day brewing.


I would buy all my supplies on a Friday night to save time on that. I'd usually start sanitizing the first piece by 8 AM. Final cleanup was done by around 2 PM. I didn't have a high powered propane burner though, just my stovetop. Be warned, the mess is far worse than extract brewing.



depolarization said:


> CbusPaul said:
> 
> 
> > How long does an all-grain batch take to brew? I can do an extract in shy of 3 hours including sanitization and post brew clean-up. I would like to try all-grain but not sure I want to spend all day brewing.
> ...


I could be talked into it, I'm not even sure what kind of inventory I've got at this point. PM me if interested.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 28, 2011)

man....I LOVE those Estes rockets! I haven't thought of those in years. I had one that I put a LARGE C engine in, shot it off, and NEVER SAW IT again. I have no idea where it came down.

I actually still have one somewhere in my house, and I have a rocket launch pad...I may have to get drunk one night and shoot that off in the neighborhood. lol ohhhhh....maybe I need to start doing home brews as well.


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll never forget how we built Estes rockets in middle school shop class. One kid built the "Fat Boy", but didn't want to spend the dough on the recommended engine size. He glued one of the A engines in it instead. It launched, hovered 4-5 feet in the air, plopped to the ground, and caught fire.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 28, 2011)

Who the F needs an engine. I propel my rockets the old fashioned way... I throw them.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 29, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Who the F needs an engine. I propel my rockets the old fashioned way... I throw them.


:Locolaugh: :lmao:


----------

